# Hand tools and hand safety



## سفيان عبد الباري (18 أبريل 2010)

It's just one picture. but I'm sure it's very important


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أبريل 2010)

صورة معبرة
نتمنى السلامة للجميع


----------



## محمودالحسيني (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmmed (25 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكركم على حسن اختياركم للمواضيع


----------

